# An unsuspecting Obi gets a haircut **pics**



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

There once was a pup who liked to snooze on his back all relaxed...










Little did he know that his hair was getting quite fluffy...










So, his mommy scoops him up, gives him a bath, and cuts his hair.










Then, his daddy makes fun of his ears for making him look too "Shakespeare looking" (whatever that means?!). So, mommy cut his ears a tad shorter the next day. VOILA! the final look 










The ear-length does make the subtle difference. I was trying to see what it would look like longer...but I'll keep them short for now  His hair is definitely growing quickly and I think I'll keep him this length or shorter for awhile. It's the "happy" length- easy to groom still, but not too short. 

Hope you all enjoyed our little story :wub2:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He's so adorable. Marisa, you're really good at this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Obi, you are the cutest thing. Great job on the cut Marisa!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Obi is just so adorable! You do a great job grooming him. I'm great with trimming people hair, but wouldn't even know where to begin with my fluff!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see it in person-- you're coming this weekend, right? That cut looks perfect for Cozette-- Pippa's hair is so gorgeous I like to keep hers longer.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

He's so cute! She's going to groomer tomorrow ,,,,,,,,, hm I'll need to think about this tonight.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Marissa I keep saying this, but could Jasmine come over? Obi looks GREAT!!!!! You do a great job


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Wee*

*Obi,Your Mommy is terrific****That Cut is adorable.*
*And that face-OMG!-What A Beauty. I Wish i could cut like you,you really are good.*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Obi is GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful face he has! And Marisa, you have some serious cutting skills; you did a fabulous job!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely spectacular Maltese cut! Perfectly done!

How do you do the chest? It is so perfect; is it scissored or do you use clippers to get it so even and perfect? If you use clippers, what length blade/type of clippers? 

I think the shorter length of his ears looks so perfect because it completes the round circle of his muzzle/side of head/top of head perfectly.

I keep saying the word perfect...because he is!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great job! You look marvelous, Obi!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Obi looks terrific!! You do a great job!! My Avalon at the bridge had her ears cut , as your hubby described too Shakeskearean, well I described Avalon's ears as a Franciscian Monk!! They needed longer or shorter!! He is perfect!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Obi, your Mommy could cut you any ole way and you'd still be adorable. (All the same, I'm glad she does such a good job!) I love your shorter ears!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Obi - you are very handsome in your new cut


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Obi looks so handsome. Marissa your so good with everything!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Um, I don't suppose you'd like to cut Elena's hair this weekend, would ya?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You are just the complete package aren't you Marissa? Dog Trainer, dog groomer, pediatrician...I bet you are real cute too, huh? I'm glad you are so sweet, nice and helpful or I'd have to hate you!

Obi looks wonderful! Such a happy face he has. Love him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful job, and what a handsome boy.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So cute...I love how you cut the ears.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

So cute!! We are coming to you one day for sure LOL


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You did a great job! He's so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella says that Obi is McDreamy!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG My heart just melted into a puddle of LOVE ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooh I just wuvs him fluffy! And I wuvs him after his trim. I could eat him up. I like the ears shorter. He has the cutest face!!! Big kisses coming from Auntie C!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marisa, you are just amazing at this! Obi looks so great!!! I love the longer ears but short looks good too!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Obi, you look so handsome :wub:. Your Mommy is a very talented groomer AND trainer!!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I can never get enough of Obi!:HistericalSmiley::wub: You did a great job! He is precious..:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you look adorable Obi .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very handsome Mr. Obi! And as for the Shakespeare comment...I had to look that one up. I do not see any resemblance at all! Hoping to see you and Obi next Saturday in Ventura!!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

the haircut turned out very nice. I think you did a great job on it. He looks so stinking cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Very handsome Mr. Obi! And as for the Shakespeare comment...I had to look that one up. I do not see any resemblance at all! Hoping to see you and Obi next Saturday in Ventura!!


:eek2_gelb2: OMG Pam, I think I peed my pants when I looked at that image of Shakespeare. :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, I don't see any resemblance although I could see Obi saying, "To pee, or not to pee...that is the question." :w00t::smrofl:

Marisa - Obi is such a cute little fluff boy. I think even if Edward Scissorhands got to him he'd still look adorable. Love him. :wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, I totally see the Shakespeare reference now. Just, a wayyy cuter version of the haircut.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> He's so adorable. Marisa, you're really good at this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Aastha  It's always a work in progress and I love learning new techniques- Obi is just my willing subject!



TLR said:


> Obi, you are the cutest thing. Great job on the cut Marisa!!!


Thanks, Tracey~ Now, if I could maintain Obi's coat half as well as you do Ben's, that'd be awesome :wub:



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Obi is just so adorable! You do a great job grooming him. I'm great with trimming people hair, but wouldn't even know where to begin with my fluff!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Ashley! I was the opposite- I trimmed my bangs a few weeks ago only AFTER practicing on Obi! LOL!



socalyte said:


> Can't wait to see it in person-- you're coming this weekend, right? That cut looks perfect for Cozette-- Pippa's hair is so gorgeous I like to keep hers longer.


Oh~ I'm excited to see you and the girls too  Honestly, Pippa and Cozette look like little toys no matter what hairstyle!



spookiesmom said:


> He's so cute! She's going to groomer tomorrow ,,,,,,,,, hm I'll need to think about this tonight.


thank you and Good luck, Barb! let's see those pics!



dntdelay said:


> Marissa I keep saying this, but could Jasmine come over? Obi looks GREAT!!!!! You do a great job


LOL- thanks, Audrey! Give jasmine a hug from me :thumbsup:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Obi,Your Mommy is terrific****That Cut is adorable.*
> *And that face-OMG!-What A Beauty. I Wish i could cut like you,you really are good.*


Thank you, Nickee  Obi says hi to Yogi!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Obi is GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful face he has! And Marisa, you have some serious cutting skills; you did a fabulous job!


Thank you, Marisol!!! Obi sends you and Kelly a kiss :thumbsup:



IvysMom said:


> Absolutely spectacular Maltese cut! Perfectly done!
> 
> How do you do the chest? It is so perfect; is it scissored or do you use clippers to get it so even and perfect? If you use clippers, what length blade/type of clippers?
> 
> ...


You are so kind! I wouldn't say it's "perfect" LOL- but maybe I'm my own worst critic. I do a combination of clippers with longest clipper comb attachment (the stainless steel kind, not plastic) and go with the grain of the hair. Then, I finish it off with scissors to make it look "round." 



Madison's Mom said:


> Great job! You look marvelous, Obi!


Obi says, "Fanks, Auntie Glenda" 



Furbabies mom said:


> Obi looks terrific!! You do a great job!! My Avalon at the bridge had her ears cut , as your hubby described too Shakeskearean, well I described Avalon's ears as a Franciscian Monk!! They needed longer or shorter!! He is perfect!


Thanks, Debbie!!!  I know what you mean about the Franciscan Monk look! LOL! i'm glad my DH approved of the final look :w00t:



MoonDog said:


> Oh Obi, your Mommy could cut you any ole way and you'd still be adorable. (All the same, I'm glad she does such a good job!) I love your shorter ears!


Obi says, "Auntee Robin, you're too sweet" :wub: give your cuties a big hug from me, please 



Grace'sMom said:


> Obi - you are very handsome in your new cut


Thank you, Tori! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Obi looks so handsome. Marisa your so good with everything!


You are too sweet, Barbara :blush: :blush: Maybe it's the maltese that brings out the best in me? :wub:



bellaratamaltese said:


> Um, I don't suppose you'd like to cut Elena's hair this weekend, would ya?


LOL! I think Elena will look SO cute in a korean style cut--- she totally has the face for it  are you going to cut her beforehand?! I want to see her new 'do! 



LuvMyBoys said:


> You are just the complete package aren't you Marissa? Dog Trainer, dog groomer, pediatrician...I bet you are real cute too, huh? I'm glad you are so sweet, nice and helpful or I'd have to hate you!
> 
> Obi looks wonderful! Such a happy face he has. Love him.


LOL~ :HistericalSmiley: we :heart: you, Laura! 



wkomorow said:


> Wow what a beautiful job, and what a handsome boy.


Obi says thank you to Uncle Walter


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

luvsmalts said:


> So cute...I love how you cut the ears.


thank you, Pat!



angelgirl599 said:


> So cute!! We are coming to you one day for sure LOL


Thanks, Diana! Definitely! :thumbsup: 



Leila'sMommy said:


> You did a great job! He's so cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Pam 



babycake7 said:


> Bella says that Obi is McDreamy!


LOL! I won't tell Obi that so it doesn't go to his head B)



poochie2 said:


> OMG My heart just melted into a puddle of LOVE ♥ ♥ ♥


Obi says he is happy to put a smile on your face :wub:



StevieB said:


> Ooh I just wuvs him fluffy! And I wuvs him after his trim. I could eat him up. I like the ears shorter. He has the cutest face!!! Big kisses coming from Auntie C!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Celeta!!! Obi gives you puppy kisses! I have to admit I'm a sicker for shorter ears on Obi too :blush:



Bailey&Me said:


> Marisa, you are just amazing at this! Obi looks so great!!! I love the longer ears but short looks good too!


Nida, thank you! we need more Bailey pics, btw!!! :wub: 



pippersmom said:


> Obi, you look so handsome :wub:. Your Mommy is a very talented groomer AND trainer!!!!!!


awww, thanks, Kathy  Give sweet pipper a hug from me!



aprilb said:


> Awe-I can never get enough of Obi!:HistericalSmiley::wub: You did a great job! He is precious..:wub:


LOL! that's how I feel with your three girls~! :wub: thanks for the encouragement of home-grooming, April 



jodublin said:


> you look adorable Obi .


Thank you, Jo!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Very handsome Mr. Obi! And as for the Shakespeare comment...I had to look that one up. I do not see any resemblance at all! Hoping to see you and Obi next Saturday in Ventura!!


LOL!!! OMG- I totally cracked up out loud in my office seeing that Shakespeare picture- it's the hair shape and length that looks like ears. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We will DEFINITELY see you this Saturday  Hopefully, it is warmer by then!



piratelover said:


> the haircut turned out very nice. I think you did a great job on it. He looks so stinking cute.


Thank you!!!



Snowbody said:


> :eek2_gelb2: OMG Pam, I think I peed my pants when I looked at that image of Shakespeare. :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, I don't see any resemblance although I could see Obi saying, "To pee, or not to pee...that is the question." :w00t::smrofl:
> 
> Marisa - Obi is such a cute little fluff boy. I think even if Edward Scissorhands got to him he'd still look adorable. Love him. :wub::wub:


LOL :HistericalSmiley: hahaha-- Sue, I was going around that night holding Obi while saying, "Obi or not Obi? That is the question..." hahah- i like your version better!



eiksaa said:


> LOL, I totally see the Shakespeare reference now. Just, a wayyy cuter version of the haircut.


Hahaha, I need to do a side by side or superimposed picture of Shakespeare and Obi :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Obi is so adorable. Why is it that in the last picture it looks like he is sticking his tongue out at his mommy?


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Marisa,

You do such a wonderful job on Obi. How do you get him face so perfect?????? I want to see a video of you grooming Obi. For Real...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Great job Marisa...can you do Rocky now?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I pet him!? Can I!? Can I!? He looks sooo fluffy and soft!!  Too adorable!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:wub: I just saw this post!! I saved all of Obi's photos so I can reference it back when I cut Ein's hair(hmm... maybe in 2-3months.. he is a little choppy and very short). I LOOOVEE Obi's look without the topknot. my DH does NOT like topknot on Ein, and I do agree in a way that it does hinder us from petting his head. I ordered bunch of grooming accesories, and I'd say only thing I am missing now is the little table. Do you use leash on Obi when you groom him? what kind of shears do you use for the body? or do you use clippers?


----------

